# Good USB Optical disk drive for netbook.



## MegaMind (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, Need a good external plug n play ODD for my cousin's netbook. Which one to go for?
External DVD Writers Price India - Latest External DVD Writers Price in India & Free Home Delivery


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 9, 2011)

I Had A Sony one...it gave me best speed as compared to internal drives....Shud look for That...


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 9, 2011)

Shortlisted these,
Theitdepot - Samsung 8X Slim External DVD Writer (SE-S084)
Theitdepot - Transcend 8X Slim External DVD RW (TS8XDVDRW)
Theitdepot - Sony 8x Slim USB External DVD Writer (DRX-S90U)


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

buy sony or transcend not samsung..


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 9, 2011)

I Have the Fat Sony One.,...Not The Slim...Better Go With Sony


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 9, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> buy sony or transcend not samsung..



Any specific reason? 

Samsung SE-S084 has good reviews, 
Samsung SE-S084 External DVD Writer Review | Hardware Secrets



Ayuclack said:


> I Have the Fat Sony One.,...Not The Slim...Better Go With Sony



I've always picked Sony when it comes to int. ODD, want to know its good for ext. too..


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

technical aspects are always good but it's validity is always questionable.... I have seen heard Samsung internal and external drives crashing after 1-1.5 year of use.. most problems with disk not spinning or Lens..


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 9, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> I have seen heard Samsung internal and external drives crashing after 1-1.5 year of use.. most problems with disk not spinning or Lens..



Yes, i've seen a couple of samsung int. ODDs die the same persists for ext. too? 
Then Samsung dropped..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2011)

Well ODD tend to fail after some 1-2yrs of use. I had sony, HP, lite-on, samsung, all failed. But I guess Sony & HP were better among all. In ext dept, I've heard praises about buffalo one, though not sure. But you can pick Sony any day.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 9, 2011)

All these are plug n play right?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

yes, of course they all will be with usb


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2011)

^Then why drivers are provided with them?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

IMO Driver are their only for Better Support or for OLD OS.. If without drivers or any software dvd rom could not work then How are they supposed to be used for installation of any OS.

I have not used it but logically it is not needed, at least not for basic work..


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 9, 2011)

This Ext. ODD is for a netbook which currently has MeeGo OS & have to change it to Win XP by making the ext. ODD as boot drive.. 
Ext. ODD is recognized in the bios right?

After checking some customer reviews i'm leaning towards Buffalo Ultra-Slim Portable DVD Writer DVSM-PC58U2VBk..
Anyone had any exp. with it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> This Ext. ODD is for a netbook which currently has MeeGo OS & have to change it to Win XP by making the ext. ODD as boot drive..
> Ext. ODD is recognized in the bios right?
> 
> After checking some customer reviews i'm leaning towards Buffalo Ultra-Slim Portable DVD Writer DVSM-PC58U2VBk..
> Anyone had any exp. with it?



I guess its recognized, coz I've seen local vendors installing (not sure whether they install OS/apps) on netbooks. And its supposed to be recognized, isn't it? No experience about ext ODD. About buffalo, I was recommended by a member long ago(the same one of which you have given link), so recommended you .


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope all ext. ODDs are same.. So this clears the doubt,


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 10, 2011)

IMO Asus ones will be a better choice. They have CO2 reduction utility bundled with them.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 10, 2011)

^^Customer reviews aren't satisfactory..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

Get Sony/Buffalo. Don't think too much


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 10, 2011)

^^Yes i am..  Getting Buffalo..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

I suggest Buffalo...coz I m using one....but I have only complain in it is that the bundled USB cables are short so I can't connect them on front USB Panels.but one can buy lengthy usb cables.also it has dual usb port one for data & one for power...

otherwise its an excellent product.& after all it will used with netbook so no height issues...


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 13, 2011)

Ordered Buffalo DVSM-PC58U2VB.. 
Thanks for the help guys..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 13, 2011)

Waiting for show-off.


----------

